# The Largest Guru Granth Sahib, Or Cheap Gimmick?



## Chaan Pardesi (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry Folks dont know if this was brought to this SPN, as I have had no time to access for sometime.

In his Zafernama written from Dina,Guru Gobind Singh Ji says

"when the affairs were past any other remedy,I thought it righteous to unsheath the sword"

I think that is exactly the position we have come to over this gross abuse of the Guru Granth Sahib in Malaysia by Awtar Singh, his advisors Sarban Singh Ghali and Dr Daljit Singh.At least this how it will go down on record in history and that toothless Sikh institutions were involved in this.

We have covered earlier that Guru Granth sahib is the embodiment of Guru sahibaans- One Jot.It is further strengthened that it is the only scripture written often[ & Bhai Gurdas Ji] and compiled by the founders of the Sikh faith,instructing Bhai Gurdas Ji; thus its authencity can NEVER be questioned.Even Akbar came to visit it and after having listened to its random chosen pages five times...declared that he is convinced Guru Granth sahib carries the message of Allah, Ram & rahim and all goodness of humanity.He bowed down to it & went happily from Baba Bakala.

The Granth is arranged not subject wise, but according to the musical measure in which a hymn-shabad or shaloks are meant to be sung. There are 31 raags or measures in all.They are ...Sri,majh',gauri,asa,Gujri, devgandhari,bihagra,Vadhans, sorath, dhnasri, jaitsri,todi, bairari,tilang,suhi,bilawal,go<WBR>​und,ramkali,natnarain,mali gaura,maru, tukhari,kedara,bhairo,basant,s<WBR>​arang,malhar,kanra,kalyan,parb<WBR>​hati,and finally jaijaivanti.from the catalouge of the above it appears the Guru Shaibaan rejected measure which were expressive of excessive exuberance or analloyed sdaness.Most of the Gurus themselves were great musicians and masters of the classical styles.

Besides the writings of the Sikh Gurus, the Granth contains compositions of almost all the medieval hindu bhagats like Kabir,Ramanand,Ravidas,Surdas,<WBR>​ Sain,and Bhikhan from Uttra Pradesh;Jaidev from Bengal,Namdev, Tirlochan aand parmanand from Maharashtra;Dhanna & Pippa from Rajasthan & Beni, who was then popular all over Northern India.It also contains the writings of five muslims --Baba Farid;Bhikhan;Satta;Balwand;an<WBR>​d Mardana.Baba Farid,[Sheik Farid} whose proper name was 'Fareed-Ud-Deen-Mas oud', Ganj-e-Shakar was his Takhallus, which people gave him.Ganj i Shaker, was a great muslim Divine, whose works in Punjabi are considered to be the first literary compilation in Punjabi.

Despite all these people's involvement not a single sri, maajh or word has ever been changed since Guru Nanak Ji started writing his records in his pothi sahib , and the later compilation of Aad Granth by Guru Arjan Sahib in1604 circa and finally it's inception by Guru Gobind Singh Ji in 1708.

But during the later years when Sikhs were hunted like animals and killing Sikhs was made legal officially between 1715- 1762 by the mughals, who wanted to obliterate the Sikhs, many of the books written by Sikhs and collections of the Gurus was lost or fell into the hands of the enemy who took great pride in making certain changes and distorting Sikh ideology, history and Sikh ethos.While others attempted to dilute much of it.But the precious Guru Granth sahib survived as a number of original Birs survived.There is some controversy about the layout of content in two of them[Kartarpur wali bir & Dam dama wali bir] but that is settled by the Khalsa panth in the roop we see today of the Guru Granth sahib. Both these birs are present till today, despite heavy loss of Sikh life in the ghllughara of 5th february 1762, and earlir losses when crossing the river sirsa.

[[Khalsa Ji what painfully must be remebered is that during the periods of Sikh obliteration acccording to reliable one record there was only 2000 Sikhs left at one point in the whole of the Punjab that stretched from Afghanistan in the North west to just south of Delhi, while in the west from the Iranian border west of Baluchistan to the borders of Tibet in the east.An area about 400,000 ssquare miles ..imagine simply 2000 Sikhs!But thanks to the belief and guidance of the Guru Granth sahib the Sikhs rose to become 30 million today in a matter of 200 years.]]

According to Sikh history the first Hukamnama taken by Bhai Buddha ji "Santa ke karaj aap khaloa, har kam kraven aya raam...."- meaning His devotees' task has the Lord himself undertaken to fulfil.

According to Bhai Nand Lal's rehatnama who recorded Guru Gobind Singh Ji's words..HE WHO WOULD WISH TO SEE THE GURU < LET HIM COME AND SEE THE GURU GRANTH SAHIB>HE WHO WOULD WISH TO SPEAK TO HIM< LET HIM REFLECT UPON WHAT SAYS THE GURU GRANTH>HE WOULD WITH ALL HIS HEART READ THE GURU GRANTH SAHIB.

The above means that every Sikh is expected to sell his mind [self surrender ]to the GURU GRANTH sahib, not sell the Guru Granth sahib for a price.Is it not a shame some people do not understand that.

The very word Sikh is from the apbhransa language of the sanskritic word shishya.This clearly indicates there must be a GURU if there is a shishya.Therefore the position of the Guru Granth sahib is very unique and unparalled by any.The Guru Granth sahib infuses spiritual life, inspires devotion, enforces unity and impresses and prepares a conduct for individuality as well as coporate responsibilty in the form of sadh sangat and panth, and identity and a code- that of the khalsa in this instance.

Unfortunately many Sikhs are in confusion over the interepretation and thus some think it is only a book and can be made larger and that will offer glory!Often in my observations such people have never read nor attempted to read the Guru granth sahib, but they think making it larger will make them special somehow.

For historical,educational and monetry reasons the Sikhs themselves comming from a mainly rural peasantry background and in their attempt to recover from the confusion of Nirmalaa, saddh and sants whoowe much allegiance to brahmni mentality have never understood the importance nor seriously explored a scientific and cogent exposition of the Sikh faith to share with the world at large.This has until recent year been excerbated by the wide despensation of the Sikh community where living as minorities they have to face all new challenges towards their faith, identity, language etc and in making people understand simple basics that they are Sikhs.Due to recent events they have been often labled and percieved wrongly and "developed" a mistaken id syndrome inadvertently, through no fault of their own.

As the Guru Granth sahib is written in a style and script that few Panjabi speaking sikhs take to learning abroad; its contents are often being grossly misinterprated and understood and greater mysteries develop around its contents among the Sikhs , let alone sharing it with others.The few that understand have sadly reverted to gaining a monetry reward to share what they know often infleunced by brahminism with the masses.sadly no juctice has been done at all to the Guru Granth sahib by Sikhs themselves.




In all this dilemna, opportunists have come up with practices and rituals which are severely anti gurmat and against what the Guru granth sahib says.But as the knoweldge is limited to few, few take to challenge when misinformation is spread.

This lead to a time, when without fear and respect the Guru Granth was dragged often to bars , pubs and hotels.But given the relative recent rise of academically minded Sikhs who speak their own language fluently , movemenst to challenge such bad practices have produced a positive result.However pockets of people still feel that they can get away with manmat, because a similar event happned twenty years ago.But such needs to be challenged and the real essence of Gurbani understood.

Gurcharan Singh Kulim
Kamuning Hills, Kota Kamuning.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?sec=central&file=/2011/7/5/central/9009190


THIS is what Chan Pardesi refers to above:  Background....


THE world’s largest Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji *— the Sikh’s holy book —  is currently being put together to enter the Malaysia Book of Records.
 Undertaking this effort is the Gurdwara Sahib Puchong temple, also known as the Persatuan Penganut Agama Sikh Puchong Selangor.
 The  book consists of 1,490 pages with holy scriptures stuck on both sides  of a page. When fully opened, it measures nearly 13 feet in width and  four feet in length, while weighing some 700kgs.
 The temple committee members said each page of the book is sold at RM1,000 and they are seeking donors to sponsor.
 “So  far we have only managed to ‘sell’ 70 pages which are worth RM70,000,”  said the temple vice-president III cum religious advisor Sarban Singh.



*Book cleaning:*  The temple committee members led by Sarban (second from left) sticking  the holy scriptures properly onto the pages and clearing any ‘air  bubbles’ in between. 
 “This is why we are hoping to reach out to the Sikh community with this opportunity for them to come forward and be a sponsor.”
 Sarban  said the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is their 11th (final) and eternal  living Guru which compiles teachings from all the previous 10 Sikh  gurus.
 Each donor or sponsor who contributes before July 30 will  have their names printed in some 20,000 copies of a booklet that will be  distributed out to devotees.
 He said the booklet is meant to  thank devotees who have contributed to the construction and completion  of the temple’s new premises in Bandar Puteri Puchong.
 The  temple’s vice-president IV in-charge of operations Dr Daljit Singh said  the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is treated as the Sikh’s ‘Bible’.
 “We have to recite prayers before opening the book and it is always carried on the head as a form of respect to our guru.
 “Also, we would either put up a canopy or drape cloth over to protect the book,” said Dr Daljit.
 The  Parkash Dihara ceremony, which is when the book is officially ‘opened’  for worship for the first time, will be held on Sept 1.
 Temple  president Awtar Singh said by embarking on creating the largest book in  the world, he hopes it will become an attraction and encourage the  younger generation to know more about the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
 “Anyone  who wishes to view the book can do so at the main darbar of our  Gurdwara in Bandar Puteri, where we have two sample pages there,” he  said, adding that they are also writing to the Guinness Book of Records  for their endorsement.
 The Gurdwara address is No. 5473A in Persiaran Bandar Puteri.
 This  Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji project is endorsed by the Gurdwara Council of  Malaysia, with a launch held on April 13 this year attended by Human  Resources Minister Datuk S. Subramaniam, Senator Datuk G. Palanivel and  Seri Serdang assemblyman Datuk Satim Diman.
 Previously, the  temple has also made it three times into the Malaysia Book of Records  for making the biggest capati in 1997, the largest ladoo in 2007 and the  largest variety of vegetarian dishes just last year.
 Those who  wish to donate can address their cheques to Persa-tuan Penganut Agama  Sikh Puchong at 42, Jalan BPU 6, Bandar Puchong Utama, Puchong.
 For sponsorship/donation enquiries, call Awtar at 012-662 2166 or e-mail awtarsidhu@gmail.com


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

HOW a RESPONSIBLE GURDWARA PARBHANDAKS ACT...Genuine satikaar of the SGGS..and Genuine Gurmatt way to PRESERVE our Heritage/ Virasaat and UPHOLD the dignity of our GURU...SGGS


http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=%2F2011%2F6%2F21%2Fnorth%2F8927187&sec=North<table id="knx_gsp_main_table" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr></tr></tbody></table>




*Tuesday June 21, 2011*

*Temple unveils holy scripture*

*By M. SIVANANTHA SHARMA 
north@thestar.com.my*

 					 					     <ins style="width: 468px; height: 60px; display: inline-table; position: relative; border: 0pt none;"><ins style="width: 468px; height: 60px; display: block; position: relative; border: 0pt none;"></ins></ins>

   THE Gurdwara Sahib temple in Prai which was established  in 1927, is one of the oldest Sikh temples in the country and it will be  celebrating its 84th anniversary next month.
 The highlight of  the three-day celebration starting tomorrow will be the display of its  grand 107-year-old copy of the Sikh Holy Scripture, the ‘Sri Guru Granth  Sahib Ji’, which was brought to the then Malaya by the pioneering Sikh  migrants from Punjab, India.





 Spiritual  guidance: Gurdwara Sahib priest Giani Inderjit conducting special  prayers on the 107-year-old Sikh scripture 'Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji'  witnessed by several devotees. Also seen is the temple president  Dhanwant Singh Sandhu (far right) 
 The historic copy of  the       scripture originally belonged       to Subedar Chanan Singh  who was an officer with the FMS      paramilitary force known as Malayan  State Guides.
 Chanan Singh later became a government contractor and was involved in building the Prai Wharf.
 The  Sikh workers had their religious functions in a makeshift shelter at  the construction site then and had made use of the scripture for their  congregational prayers.
 When the Sikh temple was built along the  Main Road, Prai in 1927, the scripture was placed there and used until  1950 when it was replaced with a modern version.
 Temple president  Dhanwant Singh Sandhu said the original volume with 1,937 in total  pages, which was printed in 1904, is preserved until now.
 In the traditional version, the words are not separated and appear in a joint line.
 This means only the skilled and highly experienced priests can read the verses correctly.
 The temple was relocated twice, first along Main Road and now, at Jalan Kikik in Taman Indrawasih.
 Dhanwant  Singh said Sikhs throughout the country including from the neighbouring  countries are expected to throng the three-day event to have ‘Darshan’  (a glimpse) of the historic scripture.
 In view of the grand celebration, the temple is appealing to well wishers for donations.
 Those  who want to donate can call Dhanwant Singh at 019-4706731, Sarban Singh  at 019-4528941, Giani Inderjit Singh at 016-2466560 or Palvinder Singh  at 016-5911112.

 					 					 					 						 <ins style="display:inline-table;border:none;height:280px;margin:0;padding:0;position:relative;visibility:visible;width:336px"><ins id="aswift_0_anchor" style="display:block;border:none;height:280px;margin:0;padding:0;position:relative;visibility:visible;width:336px">
</ins></ins>


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

Unfortunatley..we SIKHS have fallen into the deep pit...of karamkaands..FOKEE WADIYAEE..false Pride..blind rituals..and NONSENSE !!!
IN PUNJAB..the K{censored}wa Babas went on a DECADE OLD MISSION..."seek and destroy"...they went to every nook and corner..every gurdwara in the villages, pinds..looking for ANCIENT HANDWRITTEN SROOPS of SGGS....and brought them all back to Kiratpur Goindwaal to *BURN all sggs that HAVE NO RAAGMAALA !*!   This was done to SPECIFICALLY ELIMINATE all sggs sroops that were No RAAGMAALA so as to leave ONLY sroops that have Raagmaala. Whats the point ?? So that in the coming years..there will be NO SGGS sroops that show and prove that Raagmaala is NOT GURBANI. Now and then people were questioning..does that SGGS have raagmaala or NOT ?? With the success of this BURN and destroy mission..Na hoveh Baans na bajjeh bansuree....
Under this Mission, the Gyani Gurditt Singh who spent years researching and PHOTOGRAPHING ancient handwritten sroops that DID NOT HAVE RAAGMAALA and hsowed these to jathedar Akal Takhat Joginder Singh vedanti...the Jathedar Iqbal sinh of Patna sahib threatened to SUMMON Jathedar VEDANTI to Takhat Patna and take action becasue his picture appeared in the Gurditt singh book looking at a sroop of SGGS that DID NOT Have Raagmaala. Joginder Vedanti later made a statement that he was just "Looking" at the sroop and not authenticating it in any way !!!
NOW being quite SURE that almost all those sroops minus raagmala have been dealt with..jathedar Iqbal and his side kick Saadh hari randhawa have been on a Campaign to declare war on Anti-Raagmala sikhs....and going tot he extent of saying whoever doesnt beleive raagmala is Gurukirt..is NOT a SIKH. This is clearly going AGAINST the SRM of Akal takhat....The SRM formualtors wrote it in the SRM..that Raagmala is NOT GURBANI..BUT since it is in the SGGS..it is left to the SIKH to read/not read. BHOG of SGGS is at MUNDAWNNI Mh 5.......BUT they also added this:  NO ONE SHOULD DARE PRINT A SGGS SROOP WITHOUT RAAGMALA. SO NOW ALL Pritned sroops HAVE Raagmala..BUT the Waal in the makhan _ HAIR in the SOUP is the existence of OLDER SROOPS without raagmala !! Hence the Mission..SEEK and DESTROY..and call this EVIL MISSION..SATIKAAR of SGGS !! Tkahat damdam sahib EX jathedar Gyani kewal Singh is on You-Tube narrating how SHOCKED HE was to see PERFECT and BEAUTIFUL RARE SROOPS of HANDWRITTEN SGGS...being sent to the "CREMATION" grounds...we are making so much noise about the..UNKNOWN bodies burnt by the Punjab Police...unpachhatian lashaan....BUT SADLY not a single sikh made any noise about this SACRILEGE being comitted against OUR GURU by our own saadhs !!! Our Pricelss Heritage DESTROYED...in complete tandem with what the Indian Army did by destroying the Sikh reference Library which contianed over 2500 handwritten SGGS as well !! That was ACT ONE..SCENE ONE..."SEEK and DESTROY".....the KIRATPUR-GOINDWAAL CREMATIONS..were ACT 2 SCENE 2..same mission..same aasha..same Hidden hands !!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

and then what next...??
Biggest Palki....Biggest Rumallah..Biggest Chaur...Biggest pillows...and of Course..BIGGEST GRANTHI...Biggest Raagi...Biggest WAJA..Biggest DHOLKI..Biggest Tabla...Biggest DEGH/Karah Parshaad....Biggest Khanda ..Biggest nishan sahib...until we have ALL the BIGGEST RECORDS....( and gain the title of BIGGEST FOOLS ). Our Kids will probably be able to tell which Gurdwara has the "biggest"...BUT if we ask them to count up to FIVE in PUNJABI....most ( including the Gurdwara pardhaans and skattars and religious advisers who has done hundreds of paaths of sggs yet claims sggs has 1490 pages )....and IF we ask them the names of Five Gurus..they will say..ask the Gyani ji..he knows...its no use to us knowing such facts...that is what we are promoting..."katak di bawa tempurong..Frogs in a well...so sad...


----------



## Chaan Pardesi (Jul 9, 2011)

There is a lot of debate about this that has gone on  NSC-MSA net.Everyone condemned this...sale of the angg...Awtar Singh has apologisd to me and accepted that he will go through the proper channels.But then he does a turn about and claims MGC has given him permission.He then says that they will seek permission from SGPC.But that then followed by an abusive mail and  some gossip that has no basis nor makes sense.I have warned the Panth about such gimmicks.When the blame falls, At least they knew I alerted  them.More later with copies of the emails
With biggest everythings sikhs will become smaller in sikhi..like kache Gurduare..pakke sikh ..hon Gurduare pakke sikh sare kache ho gaye...

The SNSM FB has been flooded by complaints, but awtar  thinks they are all my relatives....moorakh, moorakh ..akal, taan moorakhan wale kam karne ,...dekho dekhi...
GSK

Prai Gurduara sahib has indeed done the right job by RIGHT actions.


----------

